# Quick Question...



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was planning on getting a few more rams to keep my bolivian ram company. i saw a bunch at an lfs today and was wondering what the average price of a variety of them were. some of them were steep since ive seen alot of various prices in other lfs's before. here's a lost of what i saw:

-Bolivian Ram: 7.99 
-German Blue Ram: 8.99
-Gold Ram: 7.99
-Long-Finned Gold Ram: 8.99 (not completely sure if thats what its called, it was listed as "Gold Ram" but it definitely was long-finned)

i highly doubt rams are that overpriced, maybe the german blue more than the rest, but can someone give me some good average prices on these guys before im stupid and blow my money =/ thanks.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish i still considered a 8.99 fish "steep". I've seen rams in my area from 3.99-8.99 it just depends on the store. The german blues and long finned are usually more expensive then the gold and bolivian around here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

7.99 for blue rams here


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gold and long-fin are just selectively bred rams (same species). Buy the healthiest looking rams you can find. If you can find a pair "keeping company" in a pet store tank, get them. It'll be worth the extra cash not to have extras to eliminate. Don't expect them to "keep company" with the bolivian. Once cichlids reach adulthood, they stop schooling, pair up, and defend territory.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

well they had a few bolivians as well, but just a little smaller than mine. im not surprised that blues are that much since they just look really good. my buddy was planning on getting a few long-finned as well, which look just as good if you ask me. thanks for the pricing guys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

here are the prices around me...

Store 1:
bolivian-6.99
blue-7.99

Store 2:
blue-8.99
gold-8.99


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Over here they go for....

Bolivans go from 3.00 - 9.00 dollars 
GBR go for about 5.00 - 9.00 dollars


I have 3 blues and 2 Bolivians, great little fish.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

$10 - $15 around here...
(but thats at good LFS, not chain stores --- probably $5 - $9 at chain stores but I don't shop them if I can help it)


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i bought a bolivian today for about 8 bucks and my other bolivian is being a tad territorial at the moment. hopefully theyll both settle in. =/


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

$8 At my LFS for blue rams...


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ugh my older ram has been attacking the new one all day, so im probably going to take the new one back tomorrow =/ so much for trying to keep him company, guess he likes his alone time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I had the same problem when I added a second Bolivian. Unfortunately my older one ended up dying while I was on vacation (not sure why), so I'm left with one.

IMO your 38g is quite full and I wouldn't add anything else to it.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

what about adding to my schools?

i was planning on breeding my rasboras, to give breeding a shot.

but yea im aware of my full tank =(


----------

